Ask HN: Does a Freelancer Need a Resume? - chirau
======
mtmail
How else will the freelancer convey what they have done in the past, what they
know and are interested in to a prospective client?

~~~
chirau
Portfolio, perhaps?

------
BjoernKW
No, they need a business website for marketing their services and showcasing
previous work.

Recruiters tend to insist on a résumé because it allows them anonymise and
commoditise the resources they're selling to their clients.

By sending them a résumé you're playing their game and probably selling
yourself short.

An actual client might ask for a résumé as well because she's used to
receiving one but she'll probably be as happy - if not happier - with a
website that not only details what you've been working on and how that
benefitted your clients (rather than a cryptic bag of TLAs) but maybe also
provides client testimonials underlining your ability to deliver.

------
wprapido
No. I created one lately, after two decades. Even that is not a proper resume.
More like summary on skills, references and a couple of career highlights.

------
gregjor
No. I haven't used a resume/CV in a decade. Successful freelancers get work
through reputation, word of mouth, a portfolio online.

------
lostmymind66
yes. I am a freelancer and use a resume and code samples to get jobs.

------
mohas
can some freelancers show how they promote their work here?

